# 4g Schuber-Wright shrimp tank



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice tank!


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome DW!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Any pics of the tank itself? How much does it cost shipped?


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> Any pics of the tank itself? How much does it cost shipped?


Let me check, but I don't think I took pictures before filling it up. Tank has beveled edges, near perfect silicone work. Very sharp looking tank, I am extremely impressed with the workmanship. I paid right at $85 shipped for the tank, light and filter. Ordered off of E bay. Just search Finnex, they have a 4, 6 and 9 gallon version of the tank. PM if you need a link.

My brother actually purchased the 9 after seeing mine and I like it more. The dimensions are great on it. Will be adding one soon.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Have you had any success with Blyxa japonica and no co2? Also what type of wood is that? It's to bad you had to tear down your other tank. I really liked that one. This one looks like it will be cool too.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> Have you had any success with Blyxa japonica and no co2? Also what type of wood is that? It's to bad you had to tear down your other tank. I really liked that one. This one looks like it will be cool too.


I have only had the blyxa in there for a week so time will tell. I have osmocote under the substrate, and the light is medium intensity, so it should be ok. Wood is just manzanita branches. 

I liked my 29 gallon I tore down as well, but I really like keeping nanos instead. I would much rather have 10 4 gallon tanks than a single 40 gallon. Going with slower growing plants and no CO2 makes maintenance much easier as well.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice tank!

My two cents bro, maybe I would have grouped the plants closer together, as there is no co2 they won't fill up the space in between very soon. 

To answer that question.
Blyxa survives without co2 but doesn't grow at all. I've had the same patch for months. 










Left front corner.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> My two cents bro, maybe I would have grouped the plants closer together, as there is no co2 they won't fill up the space in between very soon.


Yes, I would have loved to planted closer, but I was limited in the amount of stems I had. Thus, spaced stuff further apart and waiting on growth to fill in.



> To answer that question.
> Blyxa survives without co2 but doesn't grow at all. I've had the same patch for months.


I actually already have a significant amount of growth on my blyxa, quite surprising really. I am going to try doing weekly updates so I can keep track on how everything is doing.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Just a little over a week update. At least 4 shrimp are berried, might be 5-6, just can't get them to hold still! Lots of growth from the moss and blyxa. I added a piece of cholla wood for the shrimp to graze on. Still no background yet, I have been lazy.


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice set up! What are your thoughts on the Fugeray light? I have the same one and it seems a bit too weak?


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice tank and really like the Ramshorns.

For a while I had some very nice Reds that hag a gold tint to the shell. I put a few zipper loaches in that tank and wiped them out. 

I've been looking through my tanks for some like that. I have the more normal reds & browns.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

great looking tank, i have heard somewhere that blyxa can be grown without CO2 as well as long as you have medium to high light. Light is an important factor with blyxa,


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> Nice set up! What are your thoughts on the Fugeray light? I have the same one and it seems a bit too weak?


Love it. For this depth tank it is really the perfect intensity. If your tank is deeper I could see how you might have a problem though. 



> Nice tank and really like the Ramshorns.
> 
> For a while I had some very nice Reds that hag a gold tint to the shell. I put a few zipper loaches in that tank and wiped them out.
> 
> I've been looking through my tanks for some like that. I have the more normal reds & browns.


If you are interested, I have more than I need really. Send me a PM.



> great looking tank, i have heard somewhere that blyxa can be grown without CO2 as well as long as you have medium to high light. Light is an important factor with blyxa,


I have heard both ways about blyxa and CO2, but obviously it isn't necessary. Good medium lighting like this and its good to go.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Any full tank shots? I'd love to see how the equipment looks with the setup.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

FTS


----------



## fishoutawater (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks great! Im anxious to see it with your chilis!


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Have you thought about adding a background?


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> just beautiful!


Thanks. Love the tank and light!



> Have you thought about adding a background?


Yes, I certainly plan to. I am leaning towards a frosted glass adhesive, just haven't had a chance to do it yet.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice tank. No plans for CO2 or excel? I'm interested to see how your parva does. Fern looks out of place but that's just my opinion. Other then that, great scape.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

No plans at all for CO2 or excel. Parva is doing well it just grows SO slow. I agree about the java fern, I plan to pull it out once I have a stem of blyxa I can plant in it's place.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Added more painted fire reds and a super tiger. Hoping to get more tiger shrimp in the near future. Moss is growing gang buster right now. Will post a new picture after the weekend.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I'll give it another month or so, if this tank still looks as fabulous, I might take the plunge.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Update

We have babies! Just spotted my first shrimp babies today. I have seen at least a half dozen and I am sure many more are loitering in the moss. Still have at least 5 more berried females as well. This colony should grow fast!

Moss has filled in nicely, and all other plants are looking great. 




























Shrimp ball! They love this food.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I swear my ramshorn eat pieces out of my java fern. Have you had any chunks missing from yours or specifically the new growth on the tips?


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

I have not noticed that. I only have 4 of them in there now, but I imagine with more they might turn to eating plants.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lovely tank  Your water looks crystal clear!

Congrats on the baby shrimp too. Subscribing


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Your mosses are filling in so full and natural looking.

so you arent dosing ferts or using co2? wow really nice progress thus far. I think the cholla in the corner is a nice touch...


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> Lovely tank Your water looks crystal clear!
> 
> Congrats on the baby shrimp too. Subscribing


Thanks! I run purigen in the AC20 and that helps substantially in keeping the water crystal clear. 



> Your mosses are filling in so full and natural looking.
> 
> so you arent dosing ferts or using co2? wow really nice progress thus far. I think the cholla in the corner is a nice touch...


Yes, the moss is growing extremely well. I do not dose anything at all, just some Osmocote Plus under the substrate when I set up the tank.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Time for another update. 

Moss is growing extremely well. Blyxa not so much. It has pretty much stalled and isn't growing any at all. Trying to decide what to replace it with and haven't come up with anything. Might just go with a ton of moss on mesh. Added another stump piece of driftwood covered in Singapore moss.

Up to about 3-4 dozen baby RCS, and at least two more females are berried 

Added 12 CRS last week


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

looking nice. any close ups of the moss?


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Flame moss









Taiwan moss (at least pretty sure)









Singapore moss









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

tank looks good! sounds like the shrimp enjoy it, too 

i appreciate the moss photos, since i'm still learning the different species/growth patterns.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome setup.. Thinking of doing something similar. Do you have a small heater in there?


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

> Awesome setup.. Thinking of doing something similar. Do you have a small heater in there?


No heater. With the summer in Texas, I am lucky if its below 77-78. I have a small 50 watt heater I will have to add come winter though.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh cool.. Yeah i figured as much. I'm in AZ so i wouldn't need a heater till winter too. But I'm creating a shopping list so i know what heater is best (and cheap) to work well and not be hard to conceal in a 4g. Btw, what seller on Ebay did you get your setup from? I'm really considering this. But I'm only a bit apprehensive because I've only known of ADA, Do!Aqua, GLA, and Mr. Aqua when it came to these style if tanks. However, this Schuber Wright seems like a better deal when you factor in the Fugeray light fixture. 

Btw, do you have your tank backwards to hide the bevel side? Its kinda hard to make out in the pics. I think i would do the same as I'm not to crazy about the bevel. Can you post more pics showing how the fixture looks on top if the tank? Oh and where did you get all those mosses? Every LFS in AZ only carry boring java moss. I'm assuming its been too hot to get shipments of flora so if i don't find any soon (especially flame moss), i may have to order on Ebay as well. Thanks!


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Ebay seller is mooshu422. 

I do not have the tank backwards. I actually really like the way the bevel looks. Once full with water, it is not as pronounced as it is in pictures of the tank empty. 

I can take some pictures of the light and how it mounts later and post them here. 

My mosses were either purchased from local individuals or on here from other members. I would suggest not using Ebay for live plants/moss. Most ships from overseas, which is illegal, and also results in poor quality due to long travel times.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations on the moss.. I'll keep an eye out and comb through the buy/sell section. 

I look forward to the pics


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Pictures of the light as promised.

























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh that looks great.. Thanks.. Think I'll be placing an order soon. BTW, are you using RO/DI water for the RCS? I just use treated tap for my others tanks, just wondering about the up keep if i make mine a shrimp tank as well.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

I use bottled spring water. Just buy a gallon jug at the grocery store and it lasts me a week or two.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Any updates? I'm diggin' your layout.
How's the LED lighting working on this layout? Is it too much, too little?
It's a sharp looking tank and I've been eyeing one for a bit now. Give us pics!


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

very nice. makes me want to check out the 9g


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Will update soon. I have been super busy with work lately and haven't had time to log on here. Everything is growing fantastic, minus the blyxa which has been almost entirely removed.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

are you running co2? how is that finnex light? thinking of getting one for my 6gallon, but am not sure if it's medium/high light. i dont want algae problems


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey there,

I like the new scape with the hydrocotyle species in the foreground. Which kind of hydrocotyle is that? The older layout looked really nice too.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

ramen lover said:


> are you running co2? how is that finnex light? thinking of getting one for my 6gallon, but am not sure if it's medium/high light. i dont want algae problems


No CO2. Just small water changes every week with bottled spring water. Light level is perfect, no algae to speak of. Probably around medium-low light.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

chrislewistx said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I like the new scape with the hydrocotyle species in the foreground. Which kind of hydrocotyle is that? The older layout looked really nice too.


Thanks, it is Hydrocotyle sp. Japan. Growing really well in this setup. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

Love the tank! I can't seem to find the seller on eBay you mentioned. Could you point me in the rit direction. I especially like the light


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Long overdue update. Hydrocotyle has grown in extremely well. Moss is long overdue for a trim. Shrimp are multiplying like crazy, not exactly sure how many I have now as they are very hard to find in the plants.

















Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chyrol (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, that hydrocotyle japan filled in really nicely.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude that looks killer. You running any other tanks still or just that one?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

That does not look like a 4g at all in the close ups... great progression! looks fab


----------



## lamboozle (Dec 3, 2012)

that hygro carpet looks fantastic! I'm happy to see that it's growing well under the fugeray.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

The moss you got there looks so natural! Some people say it's overgrown, I call that beauty.


----------

